# Here is Lily! More Pictures soon!



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

These are pictures of my little 5 month old kitten named Lily. I adopted her from the local shelter. She is a Domestic Short-Hair Calico Kitten.



















Liking the empty plate that daddy ate.









Here she has her Rescued and Loving It! Bandana on.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Lily is beautiful! I noticed she has a collar on ... does she go outside?


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

No October she never goes outside but we might move and you never know she also has a Microchip due to the fact the Shelter put it on her just in case. Thanks she is my beautiful sweet lovable kitty Lily.


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

More pics


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

I love that second pic in the last set of photos. The smug, "I'm sleeping in a good spot" face. So cute. I love that expression on a cat.


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks so much guys for your comments on my girl!


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

What a pretty Lily! I have a calico male and I just adore him! Mine wear collars too even though they are all inside only kittys. Ive had some close calls where two of them dashed out the door on separate occasions! You can never be over protective enough!


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Luvmyfurbabies and your are right you can never be over protective enough!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Lily is a cute little kitty. Congratulations on adding her to your family.


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Leazie


----------



## LaylaKitty (Nov 3, 2012)

I have the same cube thing as you, my kitty absolutely loves it. She sleeps in it, stores her toys in it and most adorably likes to get a running start and run into it to take a tumble across my apartment. They were on clearance at Meijer when I first got her, best $3 I ever spent.


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

I know she loves hers and also takes naps in it!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

What a sweet girl!!
I love cats!


----------



## Amy83 (Sep 19, 2012)

love her coloring..and the name  very pretty kitty!


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks so much guys for the complimets of my kitty Lily


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a little sweetie!


----------



## RockyandLily (Aug 2, 2012)

She's adorable !. I have a Lily as well


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

she is so cute and i love her spotty coat


----------

